# Vertical wood smoker discussion



## David Halcomb (Feb 7, 2022)

I've had this smoker for several years and love it considering the cost.  It is an uninsulated smoker.  Great for brisket but I need to lighten the smoke for ribs.  Was a a rib place recently and I need to get better.  

Smoker photos:


----------



## David Halcomb (Feb 7, 2022)

Typical brisket results:


----------



## David Halcomb (Feb 7, 2022)

My (oversmoked) ribs and what I would like to achieve (restaurant ribs).


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2022)

You need to clean up that dirty smoke. That's why your food is tasting over smoked. Your should see almost clear smoke coming out of the stack. We call it thin blue smoke. Yours is billowing and white. That will leave an acrid taste on the food. Is your wood properly seasoned? Try increasing the airflow going into the smoker and keep the exhaust wide open


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 7, 2022)

It also looks like you're putting in too much wood and smothering the good fire you have. I'm a few years out of practice with a stick burner and admittedly unfamiliar with your smoker, but try two well seasoned splits and use about a little less than a full chimney of charcoal to start. See where the temp sits after the two splits start burning with only a lick of flame. As the temp drops in your cooking chamber put one split at a time on to see what brings you to the desired temp. If one doesn't work after it gets going try two spaced out. Its going to take some experimenting. But, if you are putting three directly on top of your good coals (like in the picture) you smother the fire and create that big billow of smoke that is filled with creosote. Oxygen is your fires friend and too much wood chokes that off as well.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 8, 2022)

Start with a chimney of charcoal.  Then add a couple of splits to the coal pile.  Put the edge of the split into the coals so you don't smother anything.  Then start adding splits to the coals in a criss/cross fashion or to the edge of the coals to avoid smothering anything.  You will have to babysit often and will have to learn your pit.


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Feb 8, 2022)

I don't have that style but my experience with wood fires say you have far too much wood waiting to burn chocking the air flow causing excessive smoke.  Not to mention that if/when they ALL finally catch the temp will rocket up.
As has been said cut back on the splits and let them go before adding more. Place to start.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes what others above have been suggesting....Since I'm a visual guy, I thought I would add a few pics of what the fire should look like as well as the smoke coming out the smoke stack. Notice how clean the fire is burning. Additionally, notice the solid coal base and plenty of space for proper clean combustion.  These are from a reverse flow as well as from a hybrid vertical.

fire for brisket - 225 - 235 range






End of brisket cook fire 225 range....notice clean burning fire and coals both wood coals and engaged charcoals 






Beef rib fire 275 - 295 range....





.
Tomahawk steak smoke 220 to 225 range





Notice the very healthy coal bed with only one or two splits at a time and they are fully engage.

TBS out the stack, in the sun it looks like zero smoke, but there is thin blue smoke that has a sweet smoky smell and not a bitter burn to the nose and eyes like the thick white smoke.






Example of the color on the baby backs after 4.5 hours of this type of fire and smoke at 225-235 range.....they have an IT of 203






Hybrid vertical - larger fire is needed for the smoker volume but notice the fully engaged logs and clean burning.  Not as clean as the reverse flow but still yields a nice thin blue smoke....






This is after 4.5 hours and I'm starting to glaze them with sauce......These have an IT of 198 but they have 20 mins more so will be 200ish IT





Notice the overall level of smoke in the vertical....it is very clean and again not "burny" on the eyes but a sweet smoke.

Start with a chimney of fully engaged coals then put 2 - 2" to 3" size splits on the coals to to fully light. Let them burn in and your smoker should be at a nice temp(should take 30 to 40 mins to get is ready)...Then add a split as the temp drops to 220 degs or so and as the other splits have "burned out" to coals....It will probably be about 25 to 40 mins or so between adds.


----------



## David Halcomb (Feb 8, 2022)

Awesome guys, thx for the advice.  My cord of oak this year is very dry so maybe that will help.  Also, I will add in charcoal to the mix.

Best payback would be for me to follow up with photos of better smoked meat so look for a followup here when the weather warms up.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 8, 2022)

FYI split your log size you have in your pic in 1/2 to 1/3rds a freshly split piece will light quicker if they are stored outside. You will learn it’s about the proper balance and it may take you a couple burns to find the sweet spot but after you find it.... it’s just about being consistent.....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 8, 2022)

David Halcomb said:


> Also, I will add in charcoal to the mix.



It's not necessary to use charcoal...  I only use it (half chimney) to start my wood ..  Then it's just splits from then on ... I only add 1...   2 if smaller splits after the one in has burned down (start losing temps) and ready to break up into coals... 

But yes...  you want to keep the split flaming and not smoldering... Flame is what makes it TBS ...


----------



## David Halcomb (Feb 8, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> FYI split your log size you have in your pic in 1/2 to 1/3rds a freshly split piece will light quicker if they are stored outside. You will learn it’s about the proper balance and it may take you a couple burns to find the sweet spot but after you find it.... it’s just about being consistent.....




My wood is stored outside and this year's cord delivery is split into very small pieces (frustrating for my fireplace), I like the idea.


----------



## bill1 (Feb 8, 2022)

A problem I have with verticals is that the lower rack gets too hot because it gets a lot of radiated (infrared) heat in addition to convection for the hot flowing air.  You basically just need to put your meat in the "shade" of the red fire. Usually just a pie pan on the lowest grate will do the trick; whether you add water for some moisture is up to you.


----------



## David Halcomb (Feb 9, 2022)

bill1 said:


> A problem I have with verticals is that the lower rack gets too hot because it gets a lot of radiated (infrared) heat in addition to convection for the hot flowing air.  You basically just need to put your meat in the "shade" of the red fire. Usually just a pie pan on the lowest grate will do the trick; whether you add water for some moisture is up to you.



My smoker has a big water pan.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm not sure if you have see some of the cooks that I have done in my vertical chamber of my Copper Pot smoker but a vertical smoker like that (un insulated) is very versatile!  I LOVE mine!

Here is the VC on the CP. I have a gate on the top of my FB to be able to have Vertical smoking/cooking





Here is a Prime Rib at 225 and how clean a smoke you can have in a vertical....






Now for the fun part....with your water pan you also have a vertical open fire grill!!!!  Here is how I do steaks in mine....Notice the size of the splits (1 to 1.5 is size) this method of grilling is AMAZING flavor. I use the high flames from the engaged splits to sear in the flames and then as the small splits burn out then the coals finish them off to temp






Next the top of the VC with an active fire is around 375 ish so perfect for roasting.....I have put beans, potato's, and seafood on top as I have grilled the steaks....Lobsters like this take about 18 to 20 mins.  So I them on the same time as the steaks and they finish up about 4 to 5 mins after I pull the steaks so they get a short rest before plating.






Hopefully this will give you some things to think about or experiment with.  I consider your set up as a hybrid wood burner/open fire grill.  The NOT being insulated opens up the wood burning for the needed heat.

Oh and just a couple other thoughts, since your fire box is a bit smaller in volume just be careful the splits, less is better than more.  You may have to burn one at a time every 15 to 20 min to keep in clean vs the 2 splits.  The other final thought is always leave your exhaust stack wide open!!


----------



## David Halcomb (Feb 9, 2022)

Grilling without a water pan is a great idea.   Was about to replace my charcoal griller.  NOT NOW!!


----------



## nicefly (Feb 10, 2022)

I agree with 

 civilsmoker
 the easiest place to start would be splitting the wood smaller.
I have an offset smoker and I split my own wood, with a maul, and I got a little lazy toward the end of my last smoke and did not split them as small and I struggled.

Laziness could have been the apple juice kicking in haha.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 10, 2022)

David Halcomb said:


> Grilling without a water pan is a great idea.   Was about to replace my charcoal griller.  NOT NOW!!


Yea you can grill/roast without it.....would be perfect for chicken parts and such and you can also use the water pan to put coals in it if you happen to want a hotter intense coal sear.....Then you can also use a vortex to do wings and legs, put the vortex on in the Fire box and wings and legs on the top shelf........crispy crispy wings!

Oh beef ribs on the top shelf without the water pan, rack of lamb, etc.....sorry can you tell I'm an open fire fan.....lol


----------

